# (SD) (TX) (KS) (UT) "FINN" FC Blackwater's Last Resort clear yellow son of "Rudy"



## drbobsd

*(SD) (TX) (KS) (UT) "FINN" FC Blackwater's Last Resort clear yellow son of "Rudy"*

""FC""!!! Blackwater's Last Resort "Finn" 02/18/2006

FC/AFC Blackwater Rudy X Dancin Dreamer Kate MH (Cosmo). 

Kate is litter mate to '09 National Finalist #24 FC Bayou Teche Tex. 2 other full siblings are FC-BUTCH'S DREAM CODE OF TCR ( 2x National Qualifier), and CFC-DREAM DANCIN' (2009 Canadian National Qualifier).

Finn has a littermate that is QAA w/ Derby points and an Open JAM. Another littermate that has passed 3 Master Nationals at the age of 4 qualifying her for master national hall of fame.


FC/AFC Blackwater Rudy is a legendary marker and Finn has it.

Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
EIC: CLEAR
Cerf clear
CNM CLEAR

Please visit the OFA site to view all Finn's heath info: http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1353394#animal

An absolute statue on line. A pleasure to train and run.

Finn at 3.5 years old obtained his FC title Oct 4, 2009 with Win at Topeka, KS and qualified for the National.

See FC Finn litters at:http://blackwaterslastresort.weebly.com/litters.html

For breeding information contact his trainer Steve Blythe at 605-670-9175 or lonewillowkennel.com Finn and Steve Winter in Texas.

Frozen semen is available via Mary Tatum and Brittmoore Animal Hospital in Houston, TX (713) 468-8253

Dave Maddox in TX who put Finn's breeding together # is 281-685-0467.










Photo by jeffgoodwin.com


----------

